# Telekom schaltet rechtswidrig beworbene 0190-Rufnummer ab



## Telekomunikacja (9 Februar 2005)

Grüß Gott!

*teltarif.de* berichtete:



> *Telekom schaltet rechtswidrig beworbene 0190-Rufnummer ab
> Wieder hat die Firma Goodlines ihre Hände im Spiel*
> 
> 09.02.2005
> ...



zu: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8377

 8)


----------



## rohbau (10 Februar 2005)

*Gegenreaktion der Deutsche Telekom... Klasse!!!*

Hallo Board-User,

klasse, da reagiert mal die Deutsche Telekom AG.

Weiter, so... zum Vorteil der Verbraucher!!!


----------

